

Nearly 60% of all iOS devices ever sold are running iOS 6 - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/2013/01/28/nearly-60-of-all-ios-devices-ever-sold-are-running-ios-6/

======
corysama
Meanwhile, 60% of Android devices that accessed the Google Play store in the
past two weeks are running 2.3.7 (from the end of 2010) or earlier...
<http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html>

